# Outside Gym



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a fairly decent sized garden on two levels and the further bit doesn't get used really. I was thinking of getting an outdoor office there, but we are now building that on the side of the house, but it's not going to have enough space for squat rack.

I can't justify the cost of an one of those Dunbar house type things as well as the equipment, but was thinking it might be a good idea to have some kind of outdoor gym. A bit like a Beaver fit frame. However I'm not sure they are suitable to be outside. Saying that. Kids playgrounds seem to last for ages and they are pretty much the same thing.

Something with chins, drips, can attach a trx and j hooks etc

Does anyone know of anyone who makes and installs things like this


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

how about this, Hydropark in Kiev, outdoor gym made from Junk


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Eddias said:


> how about this, Hydropark in Kiev, outdoor gym made from Junk


 That was errrrrrr...... interesting to say the least.

nuts.

I think i'll pay for some more professional kit though


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

simonthepieman said:


> That was errrrrrr...... interesting to say the least.
> 
> nuts.
> 
> I think i'll pay for some more professional kit though


 Pull-up bar, parallel bars and some SM equipment......... fu**ing sorted.


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

bit of DIY?!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd either make something up using kee-clamp or scaffold as it's made for outside or create a frame with wooden fence posts as they're seasoned and use some kee-clamp bits to make what you require.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd either make something up using kee-clamp or scaffold as it's made for outside or create a frame with wooden fence posts as they're seasoned and use some kee-clamp bits to make what you require.


 Whatever he said, only got bout three words.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Whatever he said, only got bout three words.


 Are you sober now?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are you sober now?


 Yes, I understand, I have an alternative though.

Get the pre-season wood, clamp it with s-downs and repeat the process around the frame until you have constructed yourself the perfect rack. Good idea?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Yes, I understand, I have an alternative though.
> 
> Get the pre-season wood, clamp it with s-downs and repeat the process around the frame until you have constructed yourself the perfect rack. Good idea?


 Pretty much.

Kee clamp below


----------

